

Vancouver's MetroLyrics acquired by CBS Interactive Music Group - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/vancouvers-metrolyrics-acquired-by-cbs-interactive-music-group-2011-10-06

======
JerryH
Yay for us :)

